# Old lettering



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

To the guys that bought a used truck or changed old lettering on the side. What as the best way you removed all the glue? I have a heat gun I’m using to get the lettering off but the residue that is left behind I’d like off too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Goo Gone, also wd-40. You’ll never get rid of the paint fading though.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

they make a rubber wheel with grooves on it that goes on a grinder, not sure what its called


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> they make a rubber wheel with grooves on it that goes on a grinder, not sure what its called



I just order a wizz wheel that said it will take off decals. It looks like it can go right on a cordless drill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

muck said:


> To the guys that bought a used truck or changed old lettering on the side. What as the best way you removed all the glue? I have a heat gun I’m using to get the lettering off but the residue that is left behind I’d like off too.





I used to work at a sign shop. I have peeled soooo much vinyl. :vs_mad: Use grafx remover, a heat gun, and a sharp hard plastic scraper.


https://www.specialty-graphics.com/Grafix_Gone_Adhesive_Remover_4.html



*This is why I painted the camo van camo, I was not going to peel anymore vinyl.*



.


----------

